
Ask HN: How do you get mentorship experience in a small company - samuraiseoul
I&#x27;m a Junior Developer in a company that only employs one other dev who is my boss. I would really like to get some mentorship experience but I don&#x27;t know how to without having someone to mentor. Does anyone have any experience in this?
======
Drisc0
So if I'm understanding you correctly, you're a junior dev who wants to have a
mentee? Shouldn't you be more concerned with finding a mentor at this point in
your career? I suppose you could start with mentoring college and high school
students who are interested in entering the field. Just my two cents

~~~
samuraiseoul
I'm more of a mid-level dev really I would say, I'm a junior dev in title
though. I'm quite confident in my code and work more or less autonomously
without much issue, but I feel like in order to start moving towards the next
level mentoring is a skill I need I'm just not sure where to start. How do you
recommend finding high school and college students to mentor if I were to go
that route?

